# Say I want to squat in Philadelphia



## Deleted member 28769 (May 10, 2020)

Where should I go? I'd love to meet other squatters and get a lay of the land, and help with any projects that need being done.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 10, 2020)

I haven't been there in 10+ years but I squatted in a building in Chinatown by Sunday Breakfast Rescue Mission. That place has since been reclaimed by housies and turned into apts and shit though sadly. Every. Single. Traveling kid who passed through Philly knew about that building and it was legendary. Your best bet, if you don't get an answer here, is to ask dirty kids or homebums who hang out in Rittenhouse Square Park where to start. A lot of people back then also talked about squatting _somewhere_ in West Philly but I never found out exactly where.


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 10, 2020)

I am at a specific place that I want to break in for the night, but don't really know how. For thing second, where would you recommend I go to find a squat? Or one that is easily made 

How do you break in wood covered windows anyway without waking people?

You think the kids at Rittenhouse are awake right now?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 10, 2020)

PhiladelphiaNewcoming said:


> I am at a specific place that I want to break in for the night, but don't really know how. For thing second, where would you recommend I go to find a squat? Or one that is easily made
> 
> How do you break in wood covered windows anyway without waking people?
> 
> You think the kids at Rittenhouse are awake right now?


It's best to try to go through a door if you're going to break in, but if it has boarded up windows on the first floor, there's a very high chance it's a burn out. You don't want to be squatting in those. Usually windows on the first floor have bars on them so most places don't feel the need to board up shit. 

The kids that I knew in that area would stay up until sunrise, but again this was 10 years ago. Your best bet is to wait until probably around 8 or 9 am and check back see if anybody's in the area.


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 10, 2020)

I agree, but I do want to sleep tonight lmao


----------



## Barf (May 10, 2020)

You could ask around at some of the anarchist spaces. They might be able to point you in the right direction. 

There’s the Wooden Shoe on South St. and I think 6th(haven’t lived in Philly in years). That’s an anarchist run book store.

Then the A Space in west philly. I wanna say that’s on Baltimore Ave.

Those are the two places that come to mind right off the top of my head.

Plenty of abandos in Kensington if you’re not afraid of crack heads, drug dealers, dirty rigs, and cops.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (May 10, 2020)

Barf said:


> Plenty of abandos in Kensington if you’re not afraid of crack heads, drug dealers, dirty rigs, and cops.


Eh, crackheads ain't so bad. The place in Callowhill (I looked it up, it wasn't Chinatown) was full of crackheads, all the dudes who stayed on the first floor were smokers and they were all cool as hell


----------



## Des (May 11, 2020)

Squatting in Philly is easy. Look in cobbs creek.


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 11, 2020)

Cobbs creek? Where would one squat there?


----------



## Des (May 11, 2020)

PhiladelphiaNewcoming said:


> Cobbs creek? Where would one squat there?


There's a lot of vacant homes out that part of west Philly. If the places on 55th and paschall are still vacant hit those. I scoped em years ago


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks Des! That's pretty helpful


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 20, 2020)

If anyone is in Philadelphia, I really want a friend to keep up with the squat. I don't think squatting works alone lmao


----------



## MetalBryan (May 20, 2020)

PhiladelphiaNewcoming said:


> If anyone is in Philadelphia, I really want a friend to keep up with the squat. I don't think squatting works alone lmao



I agree 100% that squatting alone sucks. Can confirm lol


----------



## CouchPunx (May 21, 2020)

PhiladelphiaNewcoming said:


> If anyone is in Philadelphia, I really want a friend to keep up with the squat. I don't think squatting works alone lmao



Wish i was there, shoulda been in philly anyways if it wasnt for covid. What neighborhood did you wind up in? Theres an established squat on 58th in the aforementioned area, you might run into one of those people and ask for help.


----------



## Deleted member 28769 (May 21, 2020)

CouchPunx said:


> Wish i was there, shoulda been in philly anyways if it wasnt for covid. What neighborhood did you wind up in? Theres an established squat on 58th in the aforementioned area, you might run into one of those people and ask for help.




Wait seriously? Where on 58th?

I'm currently not on the squat but I have a list of places I'm going to check out. I'm just hoping to find others to squat with because this seems so lonely


----------



## CouchPunx (May 21, 2020)

PhiladelphiaNewcoming said:


> Wait seriously? Where on 58th?
> 
> I'm currently not on the squat but I have a list of places I'm going to check out. I'm just hoping to find others to squat with because this seems so lonely


I dont remember the cross street but i knew one kid that lived there while i was around and have met another since then travelling. All were real friendly. Youre also relatively close to the hopout in that area, i guess the moral to my story is that yr in exactly the right spot if you wanna accidentally run into the right kinda people


----------

